# No logs today



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

For those who were expecting me to bring in some new logs today - I just happened to look at our forecast for tomorrow. 70% chance of snow and sleet starting tonight throughout tomorrow ending around noon. It doesn't make any sense for me to haul any today I can't mill them tomorrow anyway, and they're much better off out there with shade than here in the sun. 

Looks like Tuesday will be a much better day. Going to rain Wednesday but clearing after that so I can mill them starting Thursday. 

Tomorrow we're going to get something we don't often get; thunder without the storms. Snow and thunder. I wonder what the ancients would think of that? 
_"Aestas is making war with the Goddesses of Yule."_


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 12, 2012)

I wondered about that, heard you guys were getting snow. They're saying freezing rain for Dallas.
While you're pondering the weather, send me your Paypal adress so I can get your money for that flitch !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I wondered about that, heard you guys were getting snow. They're saying freezing rain for Dallas.
> While you're pondering the weather, send me your Paypal adress so I can get your money for that flitch !



I don't like money Ryan that stuff is the root of all evil. Wait, the LOVE of money is the root of all evil and since I hate it I suppose I can accept it. :morning1: 

I see it was delivered yesterday was it all you were hoping for? 


.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 12, 2012)

I had it sent to my brothers house since I'm over there at the shop during the week. I wasn't expecting it to be here until monday or tuesday. Surprise surprise, they delivered it the next day 
I'll be sure to let you know tomorrow when I see it !


----------

